# Applecross (Bealach Na Ba)



## Fairportgoer

Good Evening All,

Today we had a great day out on the bike (134 miles) 

We rode from the campsite in Poolewe to Applecross via the coastal route and came back over the Bealach Na Ba (Pass of the Cattle) 8O

After a drink in the Applecross Inn of course :wink:





































I hope these pictures do not offend anyone  :wink:

Regards

Dean


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Dean

would you do the same trip in the motorhome?


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Bealach na ba*

I'm offended :lol: :lol: :lol: it's been years since we did it!.No pun intended   but not on such a nice bike, a Suzuki TS250, but yeah the memory is still great!!


----------



## CurlyBoy

StAubyns said:


> Hi Dean
> 
> would you do the same trip in the motorhome?


Not sure what the traffic would be like these days but 20 years ago we did it in our converted Merc 608, but then that would go up the side of a house in crawler gear.
curlyboy


----------



## StAubyns

I ask because i was tempted this year when we saw the sign"Applecross 28 miles"

I have watched videos on you tube but these don't really give a realistic view of what it may be like 8O :?


----------



## Fairportgoer

StAubyns said:


> I ask because i was tempted this year when we saw the sign"Applecross 28 miles"
> 
> I have watched videos on you tube but these don't really give a realistic view of what it may be like 8O :?


Hi St Aubyns,

I would not do it in my motorhome but that said we were surprised at how many motorhomes we passed. Some were rather large as well.

The views are spectacular and the pictures do not really do it any justice.

The hairpins are interesting................even on a motorbike.

Correct gear selection is vital 8O

Regards

Dean


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Baelach na ba*

Is there still a sign prohibiting caravans?

curlyboy


----------



## carol

StAubyns said:


> I ask because i was tempted this year when we saw the sign"Applecross 28 miles"
> 
> I have watched videos on you tube but these don't really give a realistic view of what it may be like 8O :?


Geoff we have done it twice in mh without problems - on one occasion we met a very large lorry at the top bit thankfully - we have also done it in the car when holidaying with my daughter when we were between motorhomes

Go for it

Carol


----------



## Jassy

*Re: Baelach na ba*



CurlyBoy said:


> Is there still a sign prohibiting caravans?
> 
> curlyboy


Yep.


----------



## Fairportgoer

I suppose the secret to going over 'The Top' is to do it when no one else is  

This time of year there are lots of holiday makers, of which some do not understand how passing places work and priority of passage :wink: 

You may do it and not meet another vehicle :roll: 

One thing I would say though and that is I would not do it on a foggy, wind or rainy day :roll: :wink: 

Regards

Dean


----------



## Hezbez

We did it in the motorhome last year.
There was a caravan wildcamping right at the summit :lol:

See this post


----------



## 1302

We did Applecross last year in the T4 
Lovely place...


...but too many motorbikes


----------



## StAubyns

I'll get mentally prepared for next year then... 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## griffly16

We were wary of doing this when we had a hired Tribute in 2006 - turned out to be a piece of cake. Didn't find it too narrow at all. nor too steep.

I was just a bit embarrased to be beaten to the top by a group of women cyclists! (after we'd stopped half way up for breakfast)

Griff


----------



## aultymer

When we did it there was no coast road, so no choice!
We were in an elderly Ford Anglia loaded with tent and all we might need on a 2 week holiday.
Quite an experience for 2 rookie drivers who had not been more than 20 miles from civilisation until then.

Must do it soon in the van!


----------



## sallytrafic

The first time we did it in a Romahome the weather so was atrocious viz about 50 feet so we never worried about the climb, the drop and the corners at all.


----------



## JeanLuc

We first traversed the Bealach na Ba in 1973 in a Mini (no synchromesh on first gear). No road around the coast in those days and the place was very quiet - just a tiny fishing village really. Most of the area, including Applecross House & hunting estate, was owned by WD & HO Wills and the bridge over the Applecross River was a Bailey girder construction. It was whilst standing on that bridge that we got engaged and that evening drove back over the Bealach to Locharron for a celebratory drink - I don't think there was a bar in Applecross then.
While we were sitting in Locharron the heavens opened and a torrential downpour ensued. On the way back over the Bealach to Applecross, the red deer had come down out of the hills to escape the weather and herds of them were standing around on the road. Water was cascading off the hills across the road and every time the Mini hit one of these floods, we were carried crab-wise towards the edge. Wild and magical.

So, provided you pick a decent day (we have had many in the area since then) traversing it in a motorhome will be a 'piece of cake' by comparison.

Philip


----------



## wanderer2010

We have done it quite a few times the worst was when visability was down to around 15ft. There was only one bad bend and that has been widened now so no trouble at all with a 7.65m motorhome with bikes on the back


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi


Left school in 1953 so me and my pal (both keen cyclists)decided to do the West Coast.

Set off for two weeks round the SYHA Hostels. Mam Ratagan first then Bealach na Ba Most of the minor roads round that area then, were unmade, or very rough, certainly the top of both these passes and Gruinard were like rubble. No coast road then, but a rough track and a couple of ruined Bothies you could use. Total cost of our trip £7 for me and £6-10s for my Pal (tight git) !! One puncture. Food taken, a packet of tea, and a bag of egg powder. Weather fantastic. Great trip for two wee "Glesca Boys". 

Worked at he West Highland School of Adventure for a couple of months in the 70s (took the family in our Splitty), great Sea Canoeing and Climbing. Nearest Pub Lochcarron :roll: :roll: :roll  


Got to be one of the lovliest areas in UK.



Andy


----------



## Telrac

We did it on our maiden voyage in our Compass Navigator last month - did it in to Applecross then the coast road back out. I must admit I couldn't look out of the passenger window after the first mile or so, was sooo scared! Also some tourists in their wisdom decided to park in one of the passing places and all jump out for photos - regardless of the fact that we were approaching coming up the hill and another (even bigger) motorhome was approaching down the hill!! Led to a rather interesting manoevre involving all 3 vehicles!! Applecross Inn was lovely but very dear, but the best bit was finding a wild camping spot about 2 miles up the coast next to a neolithic cave and beside the beach and hut used by Monty Hall on the TV series (which conveniently managed to avoid the fact that the MOD have a huge base just beside it!!) Beach was glorious next morning, nobody about and sand soo so white.


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi


So you thought prices in the Applecross Inn were high, and you camped free on Private land.


Just the sort of visitors Scotland needs.


Andy :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## aultymer

Andy, I don't wild camp but I do think your previous comment is a bit harsh.

Alan. (a Scot who tells anti English jokes but welcomes any visitors to Scotland).


----------



## Telrac

Hmm, me too! I did say it was lovely - in fact the whole experience was lovely and we certainly aren't skinflints having spent hundreds at various inns etc all around the highlands during our visit. Just a wee comment that in comparison with some other places we visited we thought the food and drink were quite dear (doubtless due to the vast increase of tourists after the Monty Hall series) Sorry! :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

StAubyns said:


> Hi Dean
> 
> would you do the same trip in the motorhome?


We went up the interesting way last week, in a howling gale and rain, we stayed overnight and came back down the interesting way.

I really don't see what the fuss is about, it's only a winding road with hairpin bends and steep drops :lol: :lol: too be honest I think Wrynose and Hardknotts passes are far worse.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Should I attempt this route in a Burstner i821g Elegance? 8.2m long

Tempted but those bends look very challenging.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Arrachogaidh said:


> Should I attempt this route in a Burstner i821g Elegance? 8.2m long
> 
> Tempted but those bends look very challenging.


This is the road to Applecross I mentioned earlier, so I'd have a crack at it, we went up and down both ways several times in the Laika which is 7.2 with the tow bar, and we did it once with the bike on the trailer, it's more difficult from Lochcarron end, good shop, fuel, water, and LPG there too, if you're not sure go in from the Shieldaig end off the A896, gentle slopes and turns most of the way up, nice views too, but if it's misty, don't bother going up as you can see sod all from the big car park at the top, we keep threatening to stay up there one night, but it's always too windy whenever we go up.

If you do do it you'll need to be a reasonable driver, not too many passing places, so no stopping although you do see the odd Richard up there snapping away oblivious to the problems he might be causing .


----------



## Spiritofherald

If you're good at manouvering your van in tight spots, your brakes are good (including handbrake) and you have no over-heating problems then go ahead, but if any of the above don't apply to you then definitley avoid! The warning sign post is there for a reason!



Jassy said:


>


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Yes, the signs were quite revealing. Hence the reason for asking. Last year I avoided the coastal road from Achiltibuie to Lochinver because it said nothing longer than 26 ft. Asked around as well and locals indicated it was best to avoid due to both overhanging rock and very tight corners.

Been driving since 1967 and in motorhome since 2011 so feel confident. 

Point noted about brakes gears and engine. Will double check handbrake.

:wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Go up at street level in Google maps to get an idea of it.

As you can see there's a decent sized truck up there, and I've seen small coaches on it.

See the 3 pics

The "just behind you" pic means what is behind you if you were taking the "going up" shot.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Yes, spent a while on Sunday on Google streetview following the route so I say these pics. Also a couple of videos on youtube. 

My main concern is the rising turns at the corners and my rear overhang on the Burstner. :roll:


----------



## papaken

I did it last year in my motorhome had been looking forward to it for ages and all we got was a thick low mist and saw nothing    
also we met two motorbikes just after the hairpin and one did not even have the sense to wait in a passing place and expected me to reverse.  must add it was a female her partner sat in the passing place watching her tip toe back to him :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arrachogaidh

The perceived wisdom from posts and other research indicates that in a longer MH it is preferable to do the trip West to East so that you are going up from Applecross and down the other side.

I can accept that although the overhang may still be a consideration. At least the views will be visible travelling into them as it were, if I dare take my eyes off the road!!! 8O 8O


----------



## carol

We did it back in the 90s in a Hymer 564 and also mid 90s in a 32ft Gulf stream Sunsport. 

Carol


----------



## nicholsong

Arrachogaidh said:


> Yes, spent a while on Sunday on Google streetview following the route so I say these pics. Also a couple of videos on youtube.
> 
> My main concern is the rising turns at the corners and my rear overhang on the Burstner. :roll:


I take it that since you mention rising turns on the bends you are more worried about ground clearance than 'sweep' of the tail-end into rocks at the side.

I also have a ground clearance problem, due to nearly 2m o/hang including quite a low towbar bracket I do not mind a slight scrape on the bracket but I would hate to overload the towbar bracket wings and create a torsional stress on the chassis 

Any comments on this aspect would be welcome.

Can the potential problem be minimised by a gentle soft-shoe shuffle to avoid the worst of the gradient on the turns?

Other than that I would be game for it. As I would like to o/night at the top.

If anyone, who has done this trip and also the little road from Langdale Pikes to Little Langdale, which I have done in the Arto, would like to compare them I would be grateful.

When I started reading some of the early comments on this thread I assumed there was no 'Armco' - maybe there wasn't then.

Geoff


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Geoff, I was a bit worried about grounding the overhang and tow-bar really. It has been suggested that going from Applecross up and over presents less of a problem and also lets you see the big vistas.

Currently researching Beallach Rattagain in Glen Elg. I saw a video of the ferry carrying a 25 foot motorhome and there seemed plenty of room left for a 27 footer to fit so may give it a go also.

Brian


----------

